# ur Parents: Do you know how ur parents met first time??



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Just for fun

Do you know how ur parents met first time??

=============

Story Removed.....

non of you is serious


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

My dad was a doctor and my mom was a nurse


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol stalking works sometimes

Really


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I do. They met when my dad was 21 and my mom was 19. My dad worked LP at Jc penny and my mom worked at the make-up counter there. They said they both had a crush on each other and eventually my dad asked her out. They said they fell in love pretty fast and got married a year later. They waited 6 years before deciding to have a kid ( me ). When I was about 4 my mom cheated on my dad and they fought about it everyday for months until he eventually left her. My child hood consisted of nothing but screaming, fighting, and abuse. So is life...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

My parents met in college and one of the first things my dad said to my mom was very creepy in my opinion. He told her that he was going to marry her one day.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

My mother became a little sister in my dad's fraternity. I'm not sure whether they met before that.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

my dad was a nice guy, my mother was a *****, i'm still quite surprised i was born into this world


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Mom and dad met at a dance. Mom stabbed my dad with a pickle-fork.. He really should have taken this as a omen of sorts..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know how they met. When I was little, I used to imagine they met in a cave. (????)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

They met in the bakery my dad worked at in San Francisco in the mid-1980s - 1985, I think.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

They met at Macy's in New York City.

My dad was a security guard and my mom was working retail. My dad wasnt in uniform and he was patrolling the area, my mom thought he was shop lifting and requested to see a security guard for assistance. They sent my dad to her and my mom was so embaressed.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

My mom (from Canada) and my dad (from Australia) were put in the same tour bus when visiting Europe. Guess they just lucked out. Well not really actually, they're divorced now, but I'm the reminder of that mishap.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Lol stalking works sometimes
> 
> Really


people there at that time were simple...... and it worked!:clap:clap

it's their luck :yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I'll share how my grandparents met, since it's way more interesting. My grandpa was put in jail overnight because he was driving drunk. While in jail, he met my grandma's brother, who was also in jail because he'd been driving drunk. They became friends and my grandpa came to visit my grandma's brother when he got out of jail. My grandma saw him and fell for him during his visit and demanded that her brother introduce them. They met, and he fell for her too. No one in her family wanted them to get married because he was dirt poor.

They ended up having 8 kids, and remained married until his death in 1972, and my grandma still talks about how awesome of a husband he was.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no idea. I think they went to college together?? Idk. I get confused about a lot of details in my mum and father's pasts.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

My dad was originally going out with my aunt. She wasn't into him and wanted to get rid of him, so she introduced him to her younger sister. He and my mum were married six months later.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

They met in a pub/bar.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know how they met but they married really young (like they were married by my age) then waited around ten years to start having children. First one was a miscarriage because of something my mum contracted at the special needs school she works at (a few other people who were pregnant at the time also miscarried sadly) then I was born and then my brother.

I'm more curious about what it would have been like to have an older sibling, though I suppose then my brother wouldn't have been born since my dad never really wanted children but my mum really did. She wanted more too. 

It would be weird asking about how they met I think because they had/have a peculiar relationship. I'm not sure if they were ever in love in that sense? Maybe my mum was.

My grandparents - dad's parents seemed to have a much better and healthier relationship and were much happier - he's dead now sadly  but without extending this massive paragraph any more I definitely believe they were well matched.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope. I also don't know how my brother met his wife, how my sister met her boyfriend. **** I pretty much don't know any personal info about well anyone.I pretty much don't ask any of those questions and I supposed people don't want to share it with me


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

They met at church. They're divorced now. My dad doesn't attend church anymore.


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

My Dad worked with my Mom's brother, he hooked them up.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

My dad was a firefighter, and they met at a firefighter's social event aimed at raising money for some charity.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think they met at a Church camp


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

In a pub. There's absolutely nothing romantic about the story, my mother spied a bearded long haired man in a pub full of smoke and decided she was going to ask him out. She did, and they've been together for the last 35 years. They're not exactly compatible when it comes to practical matters, but apparently they both still find themselves feeling that rush of excitement when they see each other even with the weight gain, aging and other such things.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Nope, never asked.​


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

They worked together. She did clerical, he was the security guard. She told me she waited and waited for him to say hello but he never did so she made the first move. He told me she wore really tight shirts and the first time she said hello to him he forgot how to speak English. LOL.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

my mom was a nurse and my dad was a security guard at the hospital she worked at


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They lived in the same communal living place. Big house with many rooms but shared kitchen and bathroom. My dad said he had his own little fridge in his room. My mom was maybe 31 and my dad 24 when they met. They called it the Victorian house. A lot of their friends and my mom's brother (who later killed himself) also lived there at one time. Many hippies and counter cultural types lived there. I think it was a good time for them but several of the people there killed themselves, particularly women after having a kid. My mom had just gotten free from living with her alcoholic ******* of a dad. She had originally moved back in to keep her mom company. After her mom died she moved out again. And my dad had just gotten out of this weird sort of commune for drug addicts even though he had never been an addict.

My parents were thinking of adopting this one little girl after her mom offed herself but she ended up being adopted by her teacher. By that time my mom was pregnant with me, so she felt it would be too much. I could have had an older sister I suppose.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

My parents met at a house party my dad was throwing (they had mutual friends). My mom was drunk and fell into a cabinet and almost broke it. The rest is history.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't want to know, sick!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Valentines day, blind date, aww.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Never really cared. Should this thread make me curious now to ask them? :blank
Hahaha.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I answered a post like this before...

Dad's best friend in eighth grade was Mom's older brother. Dad met her when he went over to her brother's house to hang out.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I was born from an asexual being, I am the product of the universe.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

My mum and dad both worked at the same college, and they moved in the same circle of friends. Apparently several people thought they'd make a good couple, and kept trying to matchmake them. They kept being deliberately put together at social dos, and whatnot, but my mum was really annoyed by this.

Eventually they both ended up at this party where they didn't know anyone else but each other, and they started talking. They decided what they really wanted to do was get the hell out of there, so they left the party together. So that's how they started dating. I guess their friends were right after all.


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

How my parents got together will forever remain a mystery to me.... alongside how they are STILL together.

Don't even wanna know. Practically cringing as I type.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

They worked for the same company.


----------



## Cait12350 (Dec 19, 2013)

My parents met at work. At first my mom thought my dad was annoying be a use he wouldn't leave her alone and always had to talk to her every chance he had. Then one morning my mom's was in an accident involving a train hitting her and her car. She was okay but not the car. So my dad told her if she needed anything at all let him know and he gave her rides to work after that and then they began dating and married. They have been together ever since =)


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My parents got an arranged marriage. My dad put an ad in a matrimonial magazine, my mom's grandparents liked his ad - detailing his career and stuff.

Woo intersting.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My mum's sister was dating my dad's best friend.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

My parents used to work together. Not at the same department, but for the same insurance company


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

When my mom moved to my dads neighboorhood 23 years ago


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Pretty sure they met when they were drug dealing somewhere together. They fell in love, ****ed, had me, mom went to jail, dad left, mom got married, dad turned gay, dad is now getting married, dad still not in my life, my mom hates me...
What a happy love story.*:'D*


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I love reading these kinds of stories 

My parents are from the same area so grew up together.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> Pretty sure they met when they were drug dealing somewhere together. They fell in love, ****ed, had me, mom went to jail, dad left, mom got married, dad turned gay, dad is now getting married, dad still not in my life, my mom hates me...
> What a happy love story.*:'D*


Still a better love story than Twilight

My parents met at secondary/high school


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

*edit.

Good thread, wish I thought of it.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Some bar.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Elros said:


> Still a better love story than Twilight
> 
> My parents met at secondary/high school


..........................:'C

*Twilight's my favorite movie, jerk!:'C*


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I really don't care.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

My parents met in church. However it wasn't until my dad started tutoring my mom in math that they began dating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have never really asked. All I really know is they got married soon after my dad came back from Vietnam. They don't seem to have any pictures from before they were married.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

in a pub my dad was 18 or maybe 19 my mom was 15 she said the first thing my dad said to her was "you know 'some guys name' he's go's to your school"
my mom "yeah"
dad "he was in my car dis morning when i crashed it"
or something like that my mom described them as troubled teens that found each other fell in love then moved in with him when she was 18 married him by 20 and had me at 22. my parents are just as troubled now there relationship didn't do much to help there issues not very romantic.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

At a bingo hall. My dad was stalking out my mom there for months and told his parents about her before he even introduced himself. When he finally introduced himself was right after his wife told him she wanted a divorce. So he went and got 2 slices of pizza and 2 cokes (1 for each of them) and went over to my mom and sat with her. My mother couldn't resist this kinda charm apparently so then they both bonded over the divorces they were both going through.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

My mom was considered the prettiest girl in the medical school that she went to. My dad was an uptight, average looking nerd, they were both in the same medical school and didn't know about each other's existence. My mom said that one time, she was walking down an alley and heard someone played the piano very beautifully. She didn't know where the piano sound was coming from, so she would just walk down the alley every afternoon just to listen to the piano. 

On the graduation day, my dad performed a song that he always played at home every afternoon (he wrote that song). My mom recognized the song and stalked my dad back to his house and she realized that it was my dad who was playing the piano. So she started befriending him and they became a couple a few years later.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Arranged marriage.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably in photographs. Honestly, I don't want to know the details.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Work related.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My pops worked at a restaurant that my mom visited a couple times. My dad made his move and...
My dad really loves that place thanks to the people he met there.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Kinda.
My parents don't like talking about their past, but my mom sometimes spills things.
They met in Las Vegas & my mom had a relative that knew my dad.
That's all. xP haha I forgot the rest.
I think it started with a phone conversation or they called each other a lot don't remember. =P


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

They were in high school. My dad was very popular and my mom didn't think he was that great, haha. He kept asking her out and she always said no. Eventually she said she'd go to the movies with him but she refused to call it a date...together 24 years so far.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A relative set them up. They got married a short time later, while barely knowing eachother, and have spent over forty miserable years together.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

at some bar or nightclub or disco or whatever the **** my dad bought her a drink.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

High school science class. I guess they had good chemistry hurhurhurhurhur


----------

